# [H]Festung der Stürme - sin - sucht für WotLK



## phx88 (11. September 2008)

"skill is natural" - oder kurz 'sin' erhebt sich aus dem Boden.

Wir sind eine neue Hordengilde auf dem PvP-Server "Festung der Stürme" und haben uns als Ziel gesetzt, mit dem
kommenden Addon "Wrath of the Lich King" große Erfolge in den Highendinstanzen zu feiern!

Dafür suchen wir noch Mitstreiter die sich dieses Ziel auch gern setzen wollen oder bereits gesetzt haben!
Egal ob Reroller oder alteingesessene 70ger. We want YOU!

In den folgenden Zeilen erfahrt ihr mehr über unser Vorhaben und das Projekt <sin>.
------------------------------------------------

» Was ist unser gemeinsames Ziel?
Wir wollen mit dem kommenden WoW Addon "Wrath of the Lich King" alten und neuen Spielern
die Möglichkeit auf einen kompletten Neustart und die Chance auf den Highendcontent bieten!

» Wie kommen wir an dieses Ziel?
Wir suchen aktive und zuverlässige Spieler um bis zum erscheinen des Addons
einen festen Stamm von ca. 30 Spielern zu haben um darauf aufzubauen. Egal ob ihr schon
seit Release spielt oder WoW erst seit einem Jahr: Ihr seid willkommen!
Allerdings sollte ein gewisses Grundkenntniss und Raiderfahrung vorhanden sein!

Diese sind min.:  SSC / TK mit Kara und ZA Erfahrung, Hyjal & BT wäre von Vorteil.

» Was wir dir bieten:
- Falls du ein Reroller bist werden wir dich voll unterstützen, damit du möglichst schnell das Maximal-LvL erreichst! Unsere LvL70 Chars werden dich dabei auf jeden Fall supporten.
- Wir haben vor, so schnell wie möglich einen fähigen Raid aufzubauen um die Instanz Naxxramas zu besuchen, da diese ja in WotLk eine der ersten Instanzen ist. In "Old.Naxx" wollen wir Erfahrung sammeln und uns ein wenig einspielen!

Wichtig ist für uns nur: Ihr habt das Ziel, den Highendcontent von "World of Warcraft-Wrath of the Lich King"
zu sehen und seid bereit einiges dafür zu tun!


» Was erwarten wir von unseren Bewerbern?

1.) "Menschliches"
- sehr hohe Aktivität vor, sowie während des Addons!
- hohe Beteiligung an Raids (min. 3/5 Raidtage anwesend) / Raidtage sind festgelegt auf: Mo,Di,Mi,Do,So!
- Freundlichkeit & Hilfsbereitschaft, außerhalb und innerhalb der Gilde!
- hohe Hilfsbereitschaft bei LvL70 Chars um die Lowlevel-Chars zu pushen!
- 110%ige Zuverlässigkeit und Pünktlichkeit (vor allem bei Raids)
- Farmbereitschaft, um nötiges Buffood, Flasks und Pots für die Raids zu erhalten
- keine Scheu vor Repkosten!
- selbstständige Vorbereitung auf Raids (Taktiken, Buffood etc.)
- Aktivität im Gildenforum, um sich über aktuelle Themen zu unterhalten und informieren!
- ein Mindestlter von 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!)
- Lern & Kritikfähigkeit
- das Beherrschen der Klasse sollte zumindest bei Leuten die nicht neu Leveln wollen vorhanden sein
- keine Inaktivität oder Disconnects vortäuschen, sollte ein Encounter nicht mehr benötigt werden´

Was uns sehr wichtig ist:
- Du bist bereit, bei neuen Instanzen und Encountern auch mal am Wochende eine Sonderschicht zu schieben und das RL hinten anzustellen!
- Du solltest allerdings auch einen Ausgleich zu WoW haben (z.B. Sport, Schachspielen, Freunde, Party etc.) und nicht immer vor der Kiste sitzen wenn es sehr gut läuft!
24/7 ist nicht unser Ziel!
- Dir sollte bewusst sein, dass während der Vorbereitung auf das Addon keine gildeninterne 25er Raids geplant sind! Jeder Bewerber sollte sich darüber genau im Klaren sein und mit der Konsequenz leben, bis zum Addon keine großen Raidinstanzen !gildenintern! zu bestreiten.
Bis zum Addon ist es erlaubt und sogar wünschenswert, wenn sich Gildenmitglieder eine Raidgruppe anschließen.

2.) "Technik"

- Raidtaugliches PC-System
- TS & Headset sollte kein Fremdwort sein
- stets bezahlter Account
- stabile DSL-Verbindung

Wenn dir all das zusagt, dann steht dir eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege um dich bei "skill is natural" zu bewerben.
Bitte lies dir vorher noch die gesuchten Klassen, sowie die Bewerbungsvorlagen durch.

http://sin.die-ammons.com/


Mfg
<sin> Gildenführung


----------



## phx88 (14. September 2008)

/push



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phx88 (19. September 2008)

push


----------



## phx88 (27. September 2008)

/back to top


----------



## phx88 (5. Oktober 2008)

push


----------



## phx88 (17. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## phx88 (25. Oktober 2008)

/push


----------



## phx88 (6. November 2008)

/push


----------

